# LH/Satin



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it possible to get a longhaired satin mouse?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

yes, satin is a coat type so you can get satin in most varieties, for example i have satin hairless, i also have a satin hairless astrex which is pretty cool.

here is an example of the longhair sa gene from finn mouse website:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that looks nice, something else for me to work on then 

Thanks Daisy


----------

